# Overclocking my ballistix sport LT 3000



## joemama (Dec 5, 2019)

Recently, I read some detailed articles about ram overclocking and started trying it on my own system
Micron's ballistix sport LT 3200 is a hot topic in the recent months in my country, since it has great overclockability and is also cheap
Although mine was LT 3000, I still gave it a try

My system:
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X
CPU: i5-9600K
Ram: Micron ballistix sport LT 3000 8G*4

This is the benchmark using the XMP profile without any manual parameter change
The benchmark was taken at least a month ago so the BIOS was a different version
3000 15-16-16-35 1.35V






After several trial and errors yesterday, I was able to get this result
3600 16-19-19-39 1.35V



I could not increase the frequency further than 3600 even with increased voltage
I also tried to lower the timings under different voltages from 1.4V~1.5V but it didn't seem to help
In fact, under higher voltages, it required even higher timings for it to be stable
I've once tried 1.5V but I had to raise the timings to 18-20-20-42 in order to boot
This is pretty much the overclock limit of my current memory, maybe next time I will buy LT 3200 for comparison


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

There are subtimings beyond what you adjusted


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 5, 2019)

Take look here for more info on OCing your RAM:
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen Version 1.6.2:








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Thaiphoon Burner (reads RAM information for use in the Calculator):
http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

Instructions:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27694284-post3363.html

Instructional Videos:








_View: https://youtu.be/Q9bekQTRnzY_









_View: https://youtu.be/1GTekAB1Zzc_


----------



## joemama (Dec 5, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> There are subtimings beyond what you adjusted


I'm not confident about changing the sub timings



NoJuan999 said:


> Take look here for more info on OCing your RAM:
> DRAM Calculator for Ryzen Version 1.6.2:


But how does it apply to intel CPUs?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 5, 2019)

joemama said:


> I'm not confident about changing the sub timings
> 
> 
> But how does it apply to intel CPUs?




Maybe try raising your north bridge clock a bit see if that helps.

my results with 3600 and a pretty crap corsair kit. Not sure if my cpu is affecting the score or not.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 5, 2019)

joemama said:


> But how does it apply to intel CPUs?


Good Point, it doesn't really. 
Sorry, I didn't realize you were running an Intel rig.

BUT I would still recommend you run Thaiphoon Burner:


			http://www.softnology.biz/files/thphn160.zip
		

To read your RAM IC/SPD Info.
Then you can google your exact RAM ICs (Samsung, Hynix, Micron, A die, B die, etc) and see what OC settings other Intel users are able to get with your exact RAM.

I will quietly step aside, but please read the post by oxrufiioxo, he is an active member here and is running a "Bad A$$" Intel based rig.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 5, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Good Point, it doesn't.
> Sorry, I didn't realize you were running an Intel rig.
> 
> I will quietly step aside, but please read the post by oxrufiioxo, he is an active member here and is running a "Bad A$$" Intel based rig.



You can still use it for Primary timings Trfc and voltage at a given memory speed assuming you know what ICs your ram uses. Also not sure what the OP is trying to accomplish intel CPU seem to care more about raw speed vs timings in my experiences with a 9900k. 3600 14-14-14-28 with Bdie gives me no noticeable difference in gaming so my 3900X gets the good memory.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 5, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> You can still use it for Primary timings Trfc and voltage at a given memory speed assuming you know what ICs your ram uses. Also not sure what the OP is trying to accomplish intel CPU seem to care more about raw speed vs timings in my experiences with a 9900k. 3600 14-14-14-28 with Bdie gives me no noticeable difference in gaming so my 3900X gets the good memory.


Check my edited post above.
I'm sure running Thaiphoon Burner to get his exact RAM IC info can help him even on an Intel Rig.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 5, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Check my edited post above.
> I'm sure running Thaiphoon Burner to get his exact RAM IC info can help him even on an Intel Rig.




looking at his results most likely his gigabyte board is butchering subtimings when he's trying to run at 3600 he probably needs to try and lower his Trfc little by little. I don't really like overclocking memory on intel as the gains are typically not worth the effort.


----------



## joemama (Dec 5, 2019)

OK, I'm gonna try the ryzen calculator and check the Trfc after work
Thanks for your comments


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 5, 2019)

I'd recommend checking that these sticks are in fact rev E...

If they are rev E they aren't the ideal ICs for intel, this is down to intel (on 1151 at least) grouping the two RCD (RCDRD/RCDWR) and RP timings all together. Rev E runs quite low RCDWR and RP but high RCDRD (@3800 ~RCDRD=20, RCDWR=16, RP=16), and on intel you will be limited to the highest of the 3 (so all at 20). Most of your gains will probably be in RFC, RRD, FAW, and REFI. Rev E goes very fast if you give it enough voltage, so I would suggest pushing for 4000+ if the board doesn't start throwing a fit.

@oxrufiioxo My experience with the 7700k was that memory timings were a massive performance booster for games, I gained ~5% from pulling down the timings of my 3200 16-18-18 kit to 15-16-16 with tweaked subtimings (the best my shitty AFR kit could do). For games these chips get a large benefit from memory performance improvements because of the relatively small cache and low internal latency (core to IMC). The same performance improvement between the IMC and the DRAMs on a ryzen chip is a smaller fraction of the memory latency and is also cushioned by the much larger cache.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 5, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I'd recommend checking that these sticks are in fact rev E...
> 
> If they are rev E they aren't the ideal ICs for intel, this is down to intel (on 1151 at least) grouping the two RCD (RCDRD/RCDWR) and RP timings all together. Rev E runs quite low RCDWR and RP but high RCDRD (@3800 ~RCDRD=20, RCDWR=16, RP=16), and on intel you will be limited to the highest of the 3 (so all at 20). Most of your gains will probably be in RFC, RRD, FAW, and REFI. Rev E goes very fast if you give it enough voltage, so I would suggest pushing for 4000+ if the board doesn't start throwing a fit.
> 
> @oxrufiioxo My experience with the 7700k was that memory timings were a massive performance booster for games, I gained ~5% from pulling down the timings of my 3200 16-18-18 kit to 15-16-16 with tweaked subtimings (the best my shitty AFR kit could do). For games these chips get a large benefit from memory performance improvements because of the relatively small cache and low internal latency (core to IMC). The same performance improvement between the IMC and the DRAMs on a ryzen chip is a smaller fraction of the memory latency and is also cushioned by the much larger cache.




Good to know my 9900k may be just too fast for it to matter I'd have to drop to 720p low settings to get gains using substantially better ram.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 5, 2019)

It probably depends on the specific title... At lowest resolution in r6 siege I went from ~330 to ~360 average, with lows up from ~160 to ~200. At 1080p with the normal settings I use it went from ~185 to ~200 average with lows from ~150 to ~170.

CSGO had bigger gains, BF3 and BF4 smaller...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 5, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> It probably depends on the specific title... At lowest resolution in r6 siege I went from ~330 to ~360 average, with lows up from ~160 to ~200. At 1080p with the normal settings I use it went from ~185 to ~200 average with lows from ~150 to ~170.
> 
> CSGO had bigger gains, BF3 and BF4 smaller...




Lately I've only tested in BFV/Gears 5/RE2/Forza Horizon 4 all at medium settings 720p to check for gains....


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 5, 2019)

If you have cl15 kit they're suppose to be better binned e-dies. Check my post for link to OC uk thread:








						Aorus X570 Master
					

New chipset drivers from AMD - seing some faster boot times




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Same dude also posted timings for quad channel kits.

I know you're on Intel but technically if they're able to go beyond 3600 on AMD there's nothing stopping them from reaching that on Intel.


----------

